# New pup.



## JDC1 (Dec 13, 2012)

Since you all love dog pics here is our new arrival.  Black GSD about 4 weeks old, we will pick him up sometime after Christmas.


----------



## rottiman (Dec 13, 2012)

Awesome, does he have a name yet?  Good luck and enjoy the lil' feller


----------



## JDC1 (Dec 13, 2012)

rottiman said:


> Awesome, does he have a name yet?  Good luck and enjoy the lil' feller




The wife and I are between Silas and Doc.  Our lab is turning 9 this year and we wanted an extra set of eyes and ears around the house.  We have a 5yo, 3yo and a newborn and so it is a good time for another puppy.  Our 5yo daughter can't wait.


----------



## loon (Dec 13, 2012)

Great looking pup JD   Hope you all have fun with him 

loon


----------



## Dix (Dec 13, 2012)

Awesome Christmas puppy 

Good luck with him!


----------



## PapaDave (Dec 13, 2012)

Puppies are da bomb.....until the chewing starts.
Put up your shoes, elec. cords, and anything else that's chewable. They like sticks, but the house becomes a mulch pile.
He's a real cutie.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Dec 13, 2012)

How adorable! Nothing like a puppy for xmas! Good luck with him!


----------



## JDC1 (Dec 13, 2012)

We have been talking about getting one for the past year.  It just lined up that the breeder we chose had a litter ready to go.  He will be more of a New Years puppy as we will wait till the after Xmas to pick him up.


----------



## loon (Dec 13, 2012)

PapaDave said:


> Puppies are da bomb.....until the chewing starts.
> Put up your shoes, elec. cords, and anything else that's chewable. They like sticks, but the house becomes a mulch pile.
> He's a real cutie.


 

Never had any of those problems with Murphy ,Dave


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Dec 13, 2012)

Any dog any time is a great addition to your family! Our 12 yo JRT passed suddenly of cardiac arrest in August literally as I was walking into the vet with him for an annual check up. Never had any heart issues or symptoms. Our other JRT, Bryn was so depressed as he grew up with him, our vet told us to get another dog or put him on meds since he wasn't eating or doing anything. All of our JRT have been rescued so we found Riley, just over a yr old on petfinder.com around Labor Day. Here is a photo of him on our bed as well as a photo of Bryn out in the snow a few weeks ago. He is usually plopped in front of the stove so he isn't real happy in cold these day


----------



## PapaDave (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## Beer Belly (Dec 14, 2012)

Cute pup.......great Christmas present.....and being we are showing off our 4 legged kids.......here's Frisco to the left (RIP....always in my heart), and Codi. I grew up having German Shepards, got married, and downsized...


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Dec 14, 2012)

Beer Belly said:


> Cute pup.......great Christmas present.....and being we are showing off our 4 legged kids.......here's Frisco to the left (RIP....always in my heart), and Codi. I grew up having German Shepards, got married, and downsized...


Funny how that works uh? We had big dogs growing up, irish wolf hounds, german shepards, other large bred lab muts from the pound. I met my husband and POOF now little Jack Russell Terriers! Granted the THINK they are big dogs


----------



## JDC1 (Dec 14, 2012)

We had a Yorkie when we were first married, I have never seen a dog that had a bigger set of b**ls. He wasn't afraid of anything.   Sadly he was so attached to my wife that when our daughter started to crawl he started nipping.


----------



## tbuff (Dec 14, 2012)

Awesome! Lost our GSD last year, really great dogs and they love their families.

We rescued another little 74lb critter who was being locked in a travel kennel and was basically crippled when we got him, 1 year later and he is probably one of the best dogs I've ever had.. Only problem is, he loves sneaking into the kids beds at night to sleep...


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 14, 2012)

Good to see folks with rescues.


----------



## charly (Dec 14, 2012)

Hearth Mistress said:


> Any dog any time is a great addition to your family! Our 12 yo JRT passed suddenly of cardiac arrest in August literally as I was walking into the vet with him for an annual check up. Never had any heart issues or symptoms. Our other JRT, Bryn was so depressed as he grew up with him, our vet told us to get another dog or put him on meds since he wasn't eating or doing anything. All of our JRT have been rescued so we found Riley, just over a yr old on petfinder.com around Labor Day. Here is a photo of him on our bed as well as a photo of Bryn out in the snow a few weeks ago. He is usually plopped in front of the stove so he isn't real happy in cold these day
> View attachment 84995
> View attachment 84993


 
We have two JR's as well,, Benny is 8 months and Lily is 13... she is almost blind from diabetes's. Gets two shots a day with her meals.. She still get's around fine, whether it's out in one of our farm fields or going through the woods never runs into anything. They're great dogs! Sorry to hear of your loss.... Charlie


----------



## charly (Dec 15, 2012)

tbuff said:


> Awesome! Lost our GSD last year, really great dogs and they love their families.
> 
> We rescued another little 74lb critter who was being locked in a travel kennel and was basically crippled when we got him, 1 year later and he is probably one of the best dogs I've ever had.. Only problem is, he loves sneaking into the kids beds at night to sleep...


 I think dogs really know when you have given them a second chance at a better life,,, you reap what you sow,,,, you wind up with a great friend... As far as the kids beds,,, he probably senses that they are the most vulnerable and is staying close to them at night for protection. Animals have a sixth sense. He's sure a nice looking addition to your family. We use to have two Rotti's,,, at night one would go in my sons room and one with us.. The had each end of the house covered. I wouldn't want to see what would happen to an intruder if they were that smart to cover both ends of the house.. Dogs have very keen minds. Dogs ask for nothing in return,,,they are on going givers of love to their family members,,, something that should never go unrewarded in my eyes.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 16, 2012)

Charly . . . you have no idea of how much that pic of your dog all splayed out in front of the Fireview (as if he was melting) amuses me . . . I absolutely love that photo.


----------



## charly (Dec 16, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> Charly . . . you have no idea of how much that pic of your dog all splayed out in front of the Fireview (as if he was melting) amuses me . . . I absolutely love that photo.


I was just at the right place at the right time with a camera near by... Benny never did do that again. Glad you liked it. It caught my eye to get a picture of him..


----------



## milleo (Dec 16, 2012)

This was my last little sweety, like the others she died of old age, I miss her so much and she has been gone for 8 years.....


----------



## charly (Dec 16, 2012)

milleo said:


> This was my last little sweety, like the others she died of old age, I miss her so much and she has been gone for 8 years.....


I know what your saying,,, our two dogs are 13 and 15,,, should we get another dog,,well if we were going to we better do it so the youngster can get some pointers about the rules around here from the old folks,,,, they are the best teachers,,,, so we decided to get Benny about 6 months ago... It's worked out great... I can't picture being without a dog and yet it's nice to be able to just go too...I always liked having two dogs,,, I thought it allowed for play and communication . After all they are pack animals.


----------



## albert1029 (Dec 18, 2012)

good ole' days when Skipper was still around...


----------



## albert1029 (Dec 18, 2012)

JDC1 said:


> Since you all love dog pics here is our new arrival. Black GSD about 4 weeks old


I'd damned sure name him Midnight...


----------



## JDC1 (Dec 18, 2012)

albert1029 said:


> I'd damned sure name him Midnight...




He is a dark little guy.


----------



## osagebow (Dec 18, 2012)

albert1029 said:


> I'd damned sure name him Midnight...


 
I'll second that! Congrats on the new pup- great way to start a new year off!


----------



## albert1029 (Dec 18, 2012)

Hearth Mistress said:


> Any dog any time is a great addition to your family


has to be the cutest dog in Upper Bucks County....


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Dec 18, 2012)

albert1029 said:


> has to be the cutest dog in Upper Bucks County....


Aw, thanks. They are cute so you cant stay mad at them when they are bad!


----------



## JDC1 (Dec 18, 2012)

osagebow said:


> I'll second that! Congrats on the new pup- great way to start a new year off!




We were going to wait until this summer but have had some strange happenings lately and decided to move a pup higher on the list.  The breeder has a white litter as well but we really want people(strangers) to know exactly what kind of dog he is.  Our chocolate lab doesn't do the best job of watching the place (unless you are a chipmunk)


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 19, 2012)

Tough to get good pics of a black dog- especially indoors. Turns out they're harder to adopt, partially because of that.

Our new little guy is dark gray. Now we have the whole set


----------



## osagebow (Dec 19, 2012)

JDC1 said:


> We were going to wait until this summer but have had some strange happenings lately and decided to move a pup higher on the list. The breeder has a white litter as well but we really want people(strangers) to know exactly what kind of dog he is. Our chocolate lab doesn't do the best job of watching the place (unless you are a chipmunk)


 
Like the white variety, but think they may prone to genetic problems. - I know what you mean with the lab being too mellow for guard duty.  Here is our vicious pit mix, not a mean bone in her body.


----------



## tbuff (Dec 19, 2012)

osagebow said:


> View attachment 85558
> 
> 
> 
> Like the white variety, but think they may prone to genetic problems. - I know what you mean with the lab being too mellow for guard duty. Here is our vicious pit mix, not a mean bone in her body.


 
That elf hat really adds to the intimidation factor....


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 19, 2012)

All the big pits I've met were pussycats (and it's a very good thing that they were!)


----------



## tbuff (Dec 19, 2012)

My moisture meter, only problem is that even the seasoned stuff is soak wet when he's done testing it....


----------



## tbuff (Dec 19, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> All the big pits I've met were pussycats (and it's a very good thing that they were!)


 
I agree.. Mine is about 75lbs or so, and he acts like he is a 2 lb Yorkie. The only time he hurts anyone is when he wags his tail, that damn thing can whip a hole in a wall. I was actually thinking of putting a splitting ax head on his tail and putting him to work..


----------



## eclecticcottage (Dec 19, 2012)

I love GSDs.  One of my fav breeds-I'm allergic to them somehow though.  My all time fav breed is rottweilers, although at the moment we have a lab.  She's not your typical lab though, she is all energy like they usually are, but she is NOT a people dog.  We've given up walking her because people tend to think all labs are huge loves, and she'd as likely bite your hand off as lick it (she listens to us as far as being told NOT to growl and snap, but still, it gets old fast and can be unnerving if little kids come running up at her).  Works well as a guard dog though!  We have no idea why.  She was 2 1/2 when we adopted her as her third family.  She's smart as a whip though, I've never had a smarter dog-polar opposite of our old lab mix who loved the world and was as dumb as a rock (she once got her head stuck in a cereal box and must have spent the better part of the monring running around that way because she was so tired she didn't even wake up when we came home to find her laying in the hall, with her head still stuck in the box).


----------



## JDC1 (Dec 19, 2012)

tbuff said:


> I agree.. Mine is about 75lbs or so, and he acts like he is a 2 lb Yorkie. The only time he hurts anyone is when he wags his tail, that damn thing can whip a hole in a wall. I was actually thinking of putting a splitting ax head on his tail and putting him to work..



I like the way the large breeds act, its like they have nothing to prove.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Dec 19, 2012)

tbuff said:


> The only time he hurts anyone is when he wags his tail, that damn thing can whip a hole in a wall.


 
OMG, we have friends with three pitts.  Super friendly, but I always leave with bruises all over my legs from the wagging, lol.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 19, 2012)

We all know it's how they're trained. That goes for small dogs too, but they can be more sensitive to having rambunctious kids, and lots of people that could accidentally step on them- even when raised properly. Our little guys are nothing but sweet.

Our new rescue is just wary of new people, but that's a schnauzer breed thing and he was living on the streets a week before we adopted, so who knows what he went through. I'm an incredible softy when it comes to dogs, and I don't like to think about his early life too much.


----------



## JDC1 (Dec 19, 2012)

eclecticcottage said:


> I love GSDs.  One of my fav breeds-I'm allergic to them somehow though.  My all time fav breed is rottweilers, although at the moment we have a lab.  She's not your typical lab though, she is all energy like they usually are, but she is NOT a people dog.  We've given up walking her because people tend to think all labs are huge loves, and she'd as likely bite your hand off as lick it (she listens to us as far as being told NOT to growl and snap, but still, it gets old fast and can be unnerving if little kids come running up at her).  Works well as a guard dog though!  We have no idea why.  She was 2 1/2 when we adopted her as her third family.  She's smart as a whip though, I've never had a smarter dog-polar opposite of our old lab mix who loved the world and was as dumb as a rock (she once got her head stuck in a cereal box and must have spent the better part of the monring running around that way because she was so tired she didn't even wake up when we came home to find her laying in the hall, with her head still stuck in the box).




Our 9 yo chocolate lab is a skinny 85lbs that loves people. She has a food drive that won't quit.  Loves to run deer.  We have done her ears, knee, she ate straw and rocks that resulted in an ulcerated digestive tract and most recently an exploratory surgery that removed a piece of hard plastic and diaper wipes packing her upper intestines. We love her to death and have never seen a better dog with babies(humans or animal).  I have had three labs.  Picking a lab puppy is like playing Russian roulette.


----------



## WES999 (Dec 19, 2012)

Congratulations on the new pup, cute looking guy.
GSD's are great dogs.

Here are a couple pics of Bella, one as a pup ( she was soo tiny) and another at about 5 years old ( she is 10 now).
Best guess is that she is a GSD/Rottie mix.


----------



## osagebow (Dec 19, 2012)

Nice looking dogs,  y'all.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Dec 20, 2012)

JDC1 said:


> Our 9 yo chocolate lab is a skinny 85lbs that loves people. She has a food drive that won't quit. Loves to run deer. We have done her ears, knee, she ate straw and rocks that resulted in an ulcerated digestive tract and most recently an exploratory surgery that removed a piece of hard plastic and diaper wipes packing her upper intestines. We love her to death and have never seen a better dog with babies(humans or animal). I have had three labs. Picking a lab puppy is like playing Russian roulette.


 
Sounds like our old lab mix.  She ate EVERYTHING it seemed like.  The cereal box incident was later in her life-by then she was already deaf and a little dim on seeing.  Her name was Pepsi.  She originally belonged to a friend of ours.  His girlfriend at the time was driving down the highway with her mom and they saw someone dump her so they picked her up (she was a puppy then).  They couldn't have a dog so they brought her to his house.  The VERY first thing she did when put down was run into the next room knock over a Pepsi and start drinking it.  She ate an entire bag of double stuff oreos along with the paper stuff they put on the bottom the very first day we had her.  The only thing that ever made her sick at all was when she ate a whole bag of 13 donuts-at least while we had her.  Our friend's mom told us that she once ate a 5 pound bag of raw potatoes and that made her sick too.  Soap and toothpaste we not safe while she was alive.  It took a year or so to get used to buying bar soap again after she passed-for some reason she never messed with the liquid stuff, although she shreaded ever pouf she ever got ahold of.  Plastic coat hangers and used tissues were also great fun.  She also made a mess with that fake snow blanket stuff for Christmas villages.  She also had no concept of pain-we had to be careful with her because she would burn herself on our gas stove, and choke herself on a choker (for some reason, the regular "cloth" collars made her crazy, she would only wear the metal chokers-but you couldn't leave her outside on it because if she wanted to go outside of the range of her leash she'd just pull until it either pulled out of it's anchor or she choked herself into a huge coughing fit).  After we put up our stockade fence she spent hours running full speed into it whenever she had a chance at different spots to test it.  Oh the stories we have about things she did.

Never a dull moment with that one.  Loved her, but I don't think I could deal with another one like her!!  SO very glad our girl now is much better behaved.

Black dogs are much more difficult to rehome.  There's even a shelter here called Black Dog Second Chance that specializes in rehoming them for that reason.


----------



## JDC1 (Dec 20, 2012)

Here is a better picture of him as of yesterday


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 20, 2012)

JDC1 said:


> Here is a better picture of him as of yesterday


 
He isn't cute enough. Tell him to try harder


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Dec 21, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Our new rescue is just wary of new people, but that's a schnauzer breed thing and he was living on the streets a week before we adopted, so who knows what he went through. I'm an incredible softy when it comes to dogs, and I don't like to think about his early life too much.



Great job rescuing a dog! All of our dogs have been rescues and are great. He looks like he's fitting in well, nice and comfy with the other two, how cute! Time to update your signature from 2 to 3


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Dec 21, 2012)

JDC1 said:


> I like the way the large breeds act, its like they have nothing to prove.



Unlike my Jacks that have EVERYTHING to prove. My vet sums it up as " thugs in clown clothing"


----------



## blades (Dec 22, 2012)

Avatar, Bell and Sky, springers.  Bell my introvert ( couch potato) Sky is the extrovert, Bell is facing the camera. About a year old here, they are 2 now, sisters.


----------



## JP11 (Dec 22, 2012)

She's hiding in the chair.  We had to start leaving it full of pillows to keep her off it.  

She's about 110lbs.  Super dog.  We've got three rescued dogs. A rottie, a bull mastiff, and a mutt that's half Dalmation and 3/4 crazy


----------



## charly (Dec 24, 2012)

osagebow said:


> View attachment 85558
> 
> 
> 
> Like the white variety, but think they may prone to genetic problems. - I know what you mean with the lab being too mellow for guard duty. Here is our vicious pit mix, not a mean bone in her body.


What nice looking dog she is...Simply put,,, dogs are a reflection of their owner,,, this includes the atmosphere that the live in as well.


----------



## charly (Dec 24, 2012)

JP11 said:


> She's hiding in the chair. We had to start leaving it full of pillows to keep her off it.
> 
> She's about 110lbs. Super dog. We've got three rescued dogs. A rottie, a bull mastiff, and a mutt that's half Dalmation and 3/4 crazy
> 
> ...


What a great picture...We had Rotti's years ago,, they were great dogs.... Always wanted a Mastiff or Great Dane.


----------



## JP11 (Dec 24, 2012)

charly said:


> What a great picture...We had Rotti's years ago,, they were great dogs.... Always wanted a Mastiff or Great Dane.


Here's the boy.  Happy to have him around for Christmas.  He's had bone cancer since June/July.  Little bugger still wants to run and play.  He's doing good, for now.


----------



## albert1029 (Dec 24, 2012)

JP11 said:


> Here's the boy. Happy to have him around for Christmas


handsome dog...


----------



## charly (Dec 24, 2012)

JP11 said:


> Here's the boy. Happy to have him around for Christmas. He's had bone cancer since June/July. Little bugger still wants to run and play. He's doing good, for now.
> 
> View attachment 86263


Sorry to hear about the cancer,,,, wow does he ever look like my male Rudy... He was a surprise from my wife for Christmas... He loved kids,,,in fact our vet said he was a credit to the breed.. At around 7 years of age he came down with epilepsy. We treated him through a homeopathic vet, so not on meds he was fine until his monthly seizures would show up.. He lived until he was 9, dropped dead while a neighbor was siting by him petting him....I immediately started CPR amongst the tears of people around ,,I'll never forget looking into his eye's as I tried to give him some sustaining breath's of life,,,,hoping he would come back, heart compressions and all,, he did take one breath...What a loss,,,I envy you having to go through a loss of such a nice looking boy.. I can see he is a sweet heart just looking at him... Not many Males look like your boy and the boy we had. Most have those slanted eye's and more of a pointed muzzle. Our female wound up with cancer,, lymphoma ,,, we gave her chinese mushrooms through the same vet,, she lived another 6 months with a good life,, did everything as normal up until about 3 days before she passed... The day she passed my wife said she just laid all day waiting for me to come home... When I came home she got up to greet me,, lost her bladder and then proceeded to go into our back bedroom where she laid and we sat with her as she took her last breaths.  Thanks for sharing that picture,,, it brought back good memories........Charlie


----------



## JP11 (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks.

It's tough to lose them.  If you have a male rottie, your into the 90% range they will die from cancer.  Make it a male neutered before 1 year old.. which is most all breed specific rescues... and your at 97%.

He's a fantastic boy.  Very mellow, loves everyone.


----------



## JDC1 (Jan 7, 2013)

We got him home yesterday. What a dog, he is very smart. Loves our kids and follows my wife everywhere.


----------



## JDC1 (Jan 7, 2013)

Here is another picture.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 7, 2013)

So cute! Congrats!


----------

